# 읽던 거니까 이것까지만 다 읽고요.



## 82riceballs

Hi all!
Can someone please explain to me what the second sentence means, please?
These are the first two lines from a dialogue in my textbook. 

가: 우리 좀 쉬었다가 할까요?
[I guess this means, "Let's continue after a break, shall we?"]
나: *읽던 거니까 이것까지만 다 읽고요.*
[?????????]

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 나: *읽던* *거니까* *이것까지만* *다* *읽고요**. *


That means, "Since I have been reading it, let me finish reading it (to the end of this part before the break) ". The speaker doesn't want to quit reading in the middle of it.


----------



## malgeul91

읽던 거 (what have been being read) 니까 (since, because)
→ Since this is what has been being read
→ Since I have been reading it (≈ Since I'm not done reading it)

이것까지(up to this) 만(only) 다 읽고요(finish reading)
→ I'd like to finish reading up to this (chapter, book, whatnot, whatnot.)
Perhaps something like 쉬어 is ommited. 이것까지만 다 읽고 쉬어요(쉽시다) seems clearer.
→ Let's take a break after I finish reading up to this chapter.


----------

